# Photographer Takes Nude Photos - PLOT TWIST! - He's the Nude One



## rexbobcat (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been doing it wrong this whole time.

Nude Portraits in Which the Photographer Himself Is Unclothed - Feature Shoot


----------



## bribrius (Mar 23, 2015)

so....he is a exhibitionist like the flasher people??


----------



## shefjr (Mar 23, 2015)

I may be mistaken but, I think cbs Sunday morning featured this guy last year.


----------



## photoguy99 (Mar 23, 2015)

For interesting portraits, the name of the game (really, the first move of the game) is to get the subject to stop mugging for the camera. You know, that studied, composed "this is the face I use for all photographs, I learned it in third grade on School Pictures Day" face. We see a lot of that face on TPF, because it's the face people actually want in their photographs.

Getting naked is one way to make that first move.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 24, 2015)

I think that is a great little project.

So many factors affect a portrait.  A guy photographing a girl will get a different look to a girl photographing a girl and vice-versa.  A clothed photographer photographing somebody nude will get a different look to a subject that is clothed.  

Doing a portrait where the photographer is naked, will produce a whole different type of portrait where the subject may be either uncomfortable, or aroused or totally nonchalant depending on their disposition.  

I loved this.  Another "Why didn't I think of that?!" moment!


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 24, 2015)

I think my issue with the project is that the focus is on an aspect of the project that can't even be distinguished in the photos, plus the fact that the subjects had prior knowledge of the impending nudity.

If the conversation was about finding unique ways to break the ice with subjects and get them to let their guard down a bit, then I can see where this project could be very useful, however, it took the art route.

It started as a funny, absurd project and then evolved into a concept-heavy-execution-lacking sociological art piece.

This is interesting on paper, but I'd rather see the photos of Mark Wahlberg after that one photographer (tried searching for him, literally impossible to find) threw water on him unexpectedly. At least the reaction there really was spontaneous.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 24, 2015)

i think its an attention grabbing gimmick.
lot of fancy wording posturing lofty ideals and noble intentions....
the photos from the link arent really that good.


----------



## BillM (Mar 24, 2015)

I rarely wear pants while on conference calls, but nobody wants to write an article about that


----------

